# peachs



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried a peach mead??

I had the first tasting of one I did about 2 months ago. This thing had over 20lbs of peaches for a 5 gallon batch.
Weird thing I don't tast or smell peachs at all.
I don't add fruit untill about the 2-3 week of primary so it doesn't get kicked out the airlock.

It does tast very good, like a semi-sweet white wine, with a fruity nose. So no complaints just NO peachs.
hmmmmm did I miss something


----------



## beaglady (Jun 15, 2004)

I've had the same results with adding my peaches to the primary. From what I've read, fruit flavor is preserved better when added to the secondary. In my limited experience, I agree. One of these days, I'll dip into my stash of frozen peaches and experiment a bit more.

Diane W


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

If you really want a big fruit nose, then you must add the fruit or juice, somehow stop the fermentation, then bottle. The second best option is to follow Beaglady's advice.


----------

